# 루카스가 공부 매일 매일 하고 있어서 선생님은 기분이 좋아요...



## LucasHoage

Here is the general context of our relationship and scenario.

My Korean teacher is learning English. I am learning Korean. My teacher provides me with South Korean Gov. issued school books. I'm in the 3rd month of my studies. I also study every day.

We have recently become friends. We golf. I make my own tests based on vocabulary, sentence structure, placement and particles. I recently made an 80% on my last test that had 368 questions on it.  * Edit * I was also mad about my grade.

I received this email from my teacher recently, and am having butloads of trouble translating it (due to my limited vocabulary as-well as lack of extensive particle placement)

I understand the general message I think....

-----------------------Begin Message-----------------------

루카스가 공부 매일 매일 하고 있어서 선생님은 기분이 좋아요.
 I think your test score is good.

 테스트 점수에 매이지 말고 즐기면서 공부해요,,, 루카스^^*
 열심히 하다보면 한국어를 잘 할수 있어요.
 선생님은 꼭 그런 날이 오리라 믿어요.
 루카스 화이팅!

-----------------------End Message---------------

-----------------Begin noob translation-------------------
I *very* roughly translate this to:

Lucas, you will get better if you get into the study frame of mind.

Something about taking a test on speech.

Something about someone coming?

Lucas..Fighting!

-------------------End noob translation---------------

If anyone would be so kind as to help me translate this email message, it would be greatly appreciated. Usually she sends much simpler emails to me because of beginner status, but sometimes she throws me a curve ball and kills me with big messages.


----------



## ilydork

*루카스가 공부 매일 매일 하고 있어서 선생님은 기분이 좋아요.*
-It makes me happy that you're studying everyday.

*테스트 점수에 매이지 말고 즐기면서 공부해요,,, 루카스^^**
-Can't think of a direct translation for 메이다.. 
It's something like being fixated/focused on it or dragged down by it..
Anyway, you get the jest of it :/
-"즐기다"=enjoy. In Korean when people say 즐기면서 _무엇_을 하자,
it's like "take it easy / have fun / enjoy doing" whatever
*-*Don't worry about the exam grade too much, let's have fun while learning [and studying - 공부 implies both things].

*열심히 하다보면 한국어를 잘 할수 있어요.*
-If you keep trying hard, you will be great at Korean.

*선생님은 꼭 그런 날이 오리라 믿어요.*
-믿어요 means believe, but for this expression in English people would say:
-I know that will happen/that day will come. 


Hope that helps, and good luck with your Korean studies :]


----------



## LucasHoage

Thank you!!!


----------



## mistercomposer

Roughly translated, it is:  "I am so happy you are studying every day.  Your test score is fine, but don't be so concerned about grades, per se.  You should enjoy studying rather than obsessing about your score.  If you study Korean hard, you will be able to speak it well.  I really believe that day will come soon."


----------

